# SQL-DB in RAM auslagern



## Antoras (16. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob es ein DBMS für SQL gibt, das die einzelnen Tabellen aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen in der RAM laden kann um sich die Daten von dort aus zu holen. 
Oder gibt es dafür Programme, die eine virtuelle Datenbank realisieren und dem DBMS vorgaukeln, dass es auf die DB im Massenspeicher zugreift.

Vor allem würde mich auch interessieren ob sich das geschwindigkeitsmäßig überhaupt lohnen würde, oder ob die Schwachstelle, was Geschwindigkeit anbelangt, eher woanders in der Serverapplikation liegt.

Wäre schön, wenn da jemand was drüber sagen könnte.


----------



## maki (16. Feb 2010)

H2, HSQL, auch MySQL (hatten dazu erst kürzlich einen Thread).

Die Frage ist doch: Was sagt denn dein Profiler wo die Performance draufgeht?


----------



## dmike (16. Feb 2010)

Die andere frage ist was, wenn jemand den Strom abstellt und die Daten im Speicher hopps gehen. Das kann imho nur für read only Tabellen gut gehen. Ansonsten kann das doch jede DBMS von Haus aus.  per  Ramdisk in den Speicher legen. Nun cashed aber die DBMS und das OS ja auch von Haus aus (  Shared Memory.), was den ganzen Aufwand etwas relativiert. Es kann schon viel bringen wenn man den SHM hochsetzt,

lf125, Applications: Beschleunigung kleiner Datenbanken unter Linux


----------



## Antoras (16. Feb 2010)

Performanceprobleme hab ich momentan keine. Ich hab nur rein interessehalber mal gefragt. Falls ich so was irgendwann mal in meiner Server-Applikation einbauen möchte.



> Die andere frage ist was, wenn jemand den Strom abstellt und die Daten im Speicher hopps gehen.


Dagegen kann bzw. muss man sich dann natürlich mit einem USV schützen - es ist natürlich klar, dass so etwas mit einem höheren Administrationsaufwand belastend ist.
Aber schön, dass das die DBMS von Haus aus schon können. Werde mir deinen Link mal genauer angucken und das mal ausprobieren.


----------

